# Big Hero 6 coming to Blu-ray and DVD Feb 24th 2015



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

*BIG HERO 6*

Own It Early on Digital HD/Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA) February 3, 2015

Bring It Home on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack on February 24, 2015



From Walt Disney Animation Studios (“Frozen,” “Wreck-It Ralph”), Disney's “Big Hero 6” introduces you to a lovable robot who will change your world. Join Baymax (voice of Scott Adsit) and Hiro Hamada (voice of Ryan Potter) in a comic adventure that will make your heart soar as they learn about teamwork and becoming more than you thought you could be.

SYNOPSIS: With all the heart and humor audiences expect from Walt Disney Animation Studios, “Big Hero 6” is an action-packed comedy adventure that introduces Baymax, a lovable, personal companion robot, who forms a special bond with robotics prodigy Hiro Hamada. When a devastating turn of events catapults them into the midst of a dangerous plot unfolding in the streets of San Fransokyo, Hiro turns to Baymax and his diverse group of friends — adrenaline junkie Go Go Tomago, neatnik Wasabi, chemistry whiz Honey Lemon and fanboy Fred — who transform into a band of unlikely heroes. Bring home Disney's “Big Hero 6,” featuring comic-book-style action and hilarious, unforgettable characters — it's fun for the whole family!



EXEC. PRODUCER: John Lasseter (“Toy Story,” “Cars”)



PRODUCER: Roy Conli (“Tangled,” “The Hunchback of Notre Dame”)



DIRECTORS: Don Hall (“The Emperor’s New Groove,” “The Princess and the Frog”)
Chris Williams (“Bolt,” “The Emperor’s New Groove”)



VOICE TALENT: Ryan Potter (“Save the Date”) as Hiro Himada, Scott Adsit (TV’s “30 Rock”) as Baymax, Jamie Chung (TV’s “Once Upon A Time”) as Go Go Tomago, Damon Wayans, Jr. (“Let’s Be Cops,” TV’s “New Girl”) as Wasabi, Genesis Rodriguez (“Identity Theft”) as Honey Lemon, T.J. Miller (“Silicon Valley”) as Fred, Maya Rudolph (“Bridesmaids”) as Aunt Cass, James Cromwell (“The Green Mile”) as Professor Robert Callaghan, Alan Tudyk (TV’s “Suburgatory”) as Alistair Krei and Daniel Henney (“X-Men Origins: Wolverine”) as Tadashi Hamada.



SCREENPLAY: Jordan Roberts (“March of the Penguins”), Daniel Gerson (“Monsters University”), Robert L. Baird (“Monsters University”)



COMPOSER: Henry Jackman (“The Dark Knight”)



RELEASE DATES: Digital HD & 3D on February 3, 2015

Blu-ray Combo Pack, Digital SD, DVD and On-Demand on Feburary 24, 2015



PRODUCTS: Digital HD/3D/SD, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On-Demand





BONUS: Digital HD/3D/SD*, Blu-ray Combo Pack & Disney Movies Anywhere (DMA)

· FEAST Theatrical Short

· The Origin Story of “Big Hero 6”: Hiro's Journey (hosted by Jamie Chung, voice of Go Go Tomago) - Join the team behind the team that brought Big Hero 6 to the big screen as they travel on research trips to Tokyo and San Francisco and go behind the scenes of this epic film. Explore everything comic-book about Big Hero 6, from director Don Hall’s passion for comics to the story’s roots in a lesser known Marvel property. We’ll talk to Marvel’s Joe Quesada and Jeph Loeb, who were consultants on the film, to learn what makes a good comic-book story, and how these devices were used to help create Disney’s “Big Hero 6.”

· Big Animator 6: The Characters Behind the Characters - Join the six lead animators of Big Hero 6 as they talk about each of the characters and how they came to be the heroes they are now.

· Deleted Scenes (intro by Directors Don Hall & Chris Williams) - Includes two alternate openings and more.

· Big Hero Secrets (Easter Egg) - The movie is filled with Easter Eggs, and this Buzzfeed-type list piece will give you a sampling of some of the hidden treasures in the film. See if you can find this Easter Egg about Easter Eggs! (BLU-RAY ONLY)

· Gag Animations (intro by Directors Don Hall & Chris Williams) - For fun, animators made alternate versions of scenes they were working on and threw them into the mix at review sessions. The directors will present some of these gags for the first time to the public in this piece. (DMA ONLY)

· Beatmax - Check out some of Baymax's greatest lines auto-tuned like you've never heard before. (DMA ONLY)



DVD:

· FEAST Theatrical Short

· Big Animator 6: The Characters Behind the Characters

· “Big Hero 6” Theatrical Teaser



*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer 





FEATURE RUN TIME: Approximately 102 min.

RATING: Feature Film: PG in U.S.; PG in CE; G in CF (Additional Bonus Features Not Rated)

ASPECT RATIO: Blu-ray Feature Film = 1080p High Definition / 2.39:1

DVD Feature Film = 2.39:1

AUDIO: Blu-ray = 5.1 DTS

DVD = 5.1 Dolby

LANGUAGES: English, French & Spanish

SUBTITLES: English SDH, French & Spanish


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We saw this movie in the theater over the xmas holidays. The entire family enjoyed the movie. I will definitely get this movie once it is available on blu ray. Caution to viewers who have not seen this movie yet.. the movie does include death of a certain character and the sadness and loss is reflected in the movie so for young viewers, you may want to keep that in mind..


----------

